# Looking for some training in this specialty?



## Kiracodes (Mar 20, 2015)

I am looking to gain some training and/or info on Uro coding? Both office visit and surgical coding. I currently code ProFee for multiple Hospitalist groups and have done primary care coding but have not done much surgical/specialty coding outside of some OBGYN that I did several years ago. 

If anyone knows of any webinars, live seminars or is even willing to network with me to answer any possible Urology questions I may have in the future, please let me know.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## emcee101 (Mar 23, 2015)

You should look into joining the American Urological Association (AUA), which has a practice managers network that hold coding and management seminars quaterly. They also have a coding hotline and listserv where you can call/email and get advice, as well as submit difficult op notes for review and coding. I was a member for 6 years while I worked in urology and found it to be a very valuable resource. 

http://www.auanet.org/resources/practice-managers-network.cfm 

Feel free to send me a private message on here if you're interested in networking. We can exchange email addressess and if you need help or have questions from time to time I would be glad to help.


----------



## Kiracodes (Mar 23, 2015)

thank you so much! I appreciate it! thank you for the information on the AUA.


----------



## umcanes4 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have been doing urology coding for almost a year now. I didn't have the best trainer, so I learn as I go, do a lot of research online, ask a friend who has experience in Urology and even post questions here. If you guys wanna add me to your networking, that would be cool. Sometimes all you need is to discuss the procedures/codes/guidelines with other coders


----------



## sidney01@roadrunner.com (Jun 1, 2015)

I would love to network with another urology coder. my personal email is sidney01@windstream.net. my work email is smithte@marshall.edu.


----------



## RebeccaB (Jun 1, 2015)

I also am new to urology coding & learning on my own-my email is rbognar@wiurology.com
Rebecca


----------



## sidney01@roadrunner.com (Jun 1, 2015)

rbognar put my email in yours. We can communicate as well..


----------



## RebeccaB (Jun 1, 2015)

will do-thanks !


----------



## kirbi.bliss@att.net (Jun 1, 2015)

*Urology coder*

I am also new to Urology coding and would love any information that you may have. my email is KBliss@ghs.org. Has anyone taken the CUC exam? I am taking it in July and I am very nervous.


----------



## umcanes4 (Jun 3, 2015)

Cool. I will send you all an email


----------



## pvacanti (Jun 9, 2015)

I would like to be added also pvacanti@urologic-consultants.com.  Thanks!


----------



## KKLEIN_2011 (Jun 30, 2015)

emcee101 said:


> You should look into joining the American Urological Association (AUA), which has a practice managers network that hold coding and management seminars quaterly. They also have a coding hotline and listserv where you can call/email and get advice, as well as submit difficult op notes for review and coding. I was a member for 6 years while I worked in urology and found it to be a very valuable resource.
> 
> http://www.auanet.org/resources/practice-managers-network.cfm
> 
> Feel free to send me a private message on here if you're interested in networking. We can exchange email addressess and if you need help or have questions from time to time I would be glad to help.



I am very new at urology coding too. Would love to join the communication ring too. Private email is    kjprewitt52@gmail.com


----------



## Codergirl93 (Jul 20, 2015)

*Urology Coding*

I am fairly new to the coding world (new as in I graduated last Oct). I am going for my CUC in Dec. I have been getting trained recently on taking over the Urology coding at my hospital. Right now I am coding for Cardiology so those two specialties are by far not the same. I would greatly appreciate any helpful tips or coding advice from any coder who is coding in Urology.


----------



## Codergirl93 (Aug 11, 2015)

I have recently taken over the Urology coding for my hospital and would love to network with other Urology coders as well. I am scheduled to take my CUC in Sept. My email is viccommons@outlook.com


----------



## philipwells (Aug 12, 2015)

I briefly dabbled in Urology billing. This will not be as difficult coding as cardiology so that's a plus. Advice I would give would be "research into your bundled procedures when it comes to your urodynamics"


----------



## jgresham2012 (Aug 13, 2015)

*Urology*

Hello! I received my CUC in Febuary 2015, I have been coding Urology for 3 years. I would love to connnect with some fellow urology coders! jgresham2012@gmail.com


----------

